# high mileage vrt



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

lets see some high mileage VRT cars post up your Miles..!!!


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I guess if the compression is good than boosting the car is also.... what do you consider high mileage..?


----------



## arejaygsx (Jul 4, 2003)

chassis has 152k motor and trans have 12k does that count


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i'm at 188 with no motor issues going boost just asking around.... i got the kit all ready just kind of seeing whats out there


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Im at 137,764, stock motor and trans.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

When i bought it it was @ 93k, already boosted for 3k
2 years later i'm at 113K,with the boost @ 20psi


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

anyone with 150k+


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

i have under ten kay,


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

you wany a cookie or something? did you read the thread high mileage thats 100k+


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

And you spelled 10k, ten kay= 7th letter of the alphabet AY.:laugh:
I have 127k on mine right now on the oem engine with diffrent cams. Has been turbocharged since 105k, though its all going into a car with 140k soon. The Ginster is to damn rusty.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

16V VW said:


> i have under ten kay,


it's a joke, relax. if it means anything my tranny has 130k and the head and valvetrain has that much as well, hell the oil pan too!


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I was also kidding bro, no worries:thumbup:


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

so was I...  came off a little harsh via internet


----------



## mode12 (Apr 26, 2000)

how about high mileage SC'ed?
I'm at 219,xxx miles. head and transmission have never been seperated from the block yet.


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

Mine had over 170k when I turbo'd it.. Made it to 176k. Put down 469WHP at 176 on a completely stock motor with a head spacer. Motor was dying though, compression was low. Ended up going lean and melting a piston.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

407whp, 399tq - 219450 miles. Same long block that came with the car when I bought it with 200 miles on it.

Mike


----------



## filthyeuropean (Sep 23, 2006)

FaelinGL said:


> 407whp, 399tq - 219450 miles. Same long block that came with the car when I bought it with 200 miles on it.
> 
> Mike



Can we see a dyno chart? What's the setup? That is a great amount of torque with 407whp!


----------



## :staygold: (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm at 184k on my vrt.

Completely stock motor. No head spacer running 12psi.

I boosted it at 153k and only had tranny problems since.

Still runs like a champ.

2001 gti.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

around 200,000km's on mine turbo'd @ 178,000 still going strong


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Mk3 with 150 000 miles on it. Daily driven at ~22 psi as often as I can.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

simply insane


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

install it already!


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

G60T said:


> Can we see a dyno chart? What's the setup? That is a great amount of torque with 407whp!


Sure! It's a 60-1 @ 20psi. 3" exhaust, 440cc injectors, 42# C2 load. Lots of little goodies help too.

Mustang dyno










Mike


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Nice!:thumbup:


----------



## Turbovdub4u2nv (May 10, 2010)

116k I've had the snail on it for about 12k and its running strong with Ken Kit stage 2 stock motor and trans no problems so far. Crossing fingers opcorn:


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> install it already!



I will end of sept I cant be with out a car right now, other wise I will loose my job over it..... patients!!!


----------



## masterqaz (Oct 5, 2007)

just finishing up on getting the last few things for my setup. ive got a mk3 gti (4bolt 2.0) swapped over to a vr. my cluster reads something like 240 000km, although im not sure if the engine has more. gotta love buying swap cars. going to be running 10-1 comp on that engine starting at .5bar (sm green tail wg spring) to4 60-1 turbo .63 exhaust a/r, think .60 a/r comp side.

ill let you know how it goes. I have a feeling it's gonna bend some valves when its boosting as im betting the timing chain guides are going to be looking less than pretty. no worries theres another engine on the side. Also gonna screw up the tranny as its pretty SH itty right now running na.

From what ive been hearing, there are more than youd amagine running high milage vr's.
ring blow by isnt a big issue with the high milage engines, just run more boost. its your timing chains that are gonna f you at 200000 plus km.

run it, blow it up. live learn hahaha


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## IHookItUuup (Aug 6, 2008)

*Oil consumption*

What oil consumption are you guys experiencing with you high mileage VRTs?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

IHookItUuup said:


> What oil consumption are you guys experiencing with you high mileage VRTs?



Minimal... none piston or head related. Have a small leak from the oil cooler area which I believe to be the only source of oil consumption.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

Dont try to pass 550-600whp on more than 130k+ miles... I had forged pistons but one of my rods bent with that power.


----------



## joshisapunk (Oct 1, 2004)

Stock motor and tranny (no diff), 8.5:1 headspacer, T4 60-1 and c2 42lb.
Daily driven at 21 psi, boosted at 220,000km's and currently at 242,000kms.
minimal to zero oil consumption between oil changes

gotta love a solid, reliable 400whp.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

joshisapunk said:


> Stock motor and tranny (no diff), 8.5:1 headspacer, T4 60-1 and c2 42lb.
> Daily driven at 21 psi, boosted at 220,000km's and currently at 242,000kms.
> minimal to zero oil consumption between oil changes
> 
> gotta love a solid, reliable 400whp.




it's amazing how well built the vr is as long as you maintain and do regula roil changes seems they run for ever....


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

joshisapunk said:


> gotta love a solid, reliable 400whp.


TRUTH.

Mike


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

180k withe Kinetic st3...no issues...compression and leak down is great:thumbup: Only on 8 lbs cuase i am waiting for my tranny


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

what type of oil are u guys running?


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

IHookItUuup said:


> What oil consumption are you guys experiencing with you high mileage VRTs?


 I have not noticed any oil consumption at all. I run BMW synthetic


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

dubbinmk2 said:


> what type of oil are u guys running?



Syntec 5w-40.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

dubbinmk2 said:


> what type of oil are u guys running?


Mobil 1 10w40.

Mike


----------



## joshisapunk (Oct 1, 2004)

5w50 synthetic


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

FaelinGL said:


> Mobil 1 10w40.
> 
> Mike


 
X2 mobil 1 FTMFW! 
no oil consumption at all 
Runs great. I'm more concerned about my turbo blowing then engine. I'm at 10psi btw 


What kind of life are u guys getting out of your turbos? I'm around 40k right now


----------



## llanowar (Jun 26, 2008)

*93 corrado 128,000 +*

i have absolutly any problems with the engine just motor mounts dont like the abuse so i had to upgrade only problem is 17yr old dizzy gets wet no vroom vroom 



any one no where to get a brand new wiring harness for the 93 slc corrado vr6. i hate old wires and buying another 17 yr old harness just doesnt seem smart. does anyone make harness for my car ?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

new harness =crazy money last time i checked from the dealer it was like $800 cash


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Redline 10W-30. 

Think I've got 124k on it, but I did rebuild it at around 110k due to oil burning. Love this motor. 7200 rpm shifts, 20psi boost, burns no oil, no issues, and I drive it home from the track EVERY time:thumbup:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm using Castrol gtx 5w-40. 

Only oil use/spill i have is a seal leak at the heat exchanger:sly:


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

What about the turbos ? I'm at 40k. And I have nightmares about it blowing on my way to work. Lol. (Daily driven) 

Slc how indepth did you get with your rebuild. I'm gonna re-ring mine and throw the headspacer on in the spring


----------



## b00st3d-vr6 (Jan 12, 2008)

just rolled 140k been @10PSI since 80k


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Padillamk4 said:


> What about the turbos ? I'm at 40k. And I have nightmares about it blowing on my way to work. Lol. (Daily driven)


 I would not be too worried about it. Ensure you have clean/fresh oil as the turbo internals seem to be unforgiving (ie oil changes and be more meticulous than you would be if you did not have the turbo - no debris, degrading oil lines, torn up oil covers, etc). Inspect your feed and return lines often and check for shaft play, allow adequate oil circulation/cool down time prior to shutting off the car, etc. 

My Mk3 is daily driven ~80 miles and I do not have turbo related problems. The car is driven HARD. The Garrett products have held up for 4yrs and counting (Gt35, T3/T4), Precision has been on it for a little over 8 months with no problems either. I've also experimented with "cheap" turbos on this particular car and again no real issues with seals etc.


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

"Cheap turbos"? Ebay ? I've thought about buying one just to have on hand. As a backup.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Backup*

That's what mine was for.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Turbonetics T04E: almost 40.000 km on it. 

no problems, no shaft play to worry about


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

anyone else with a turbo over 40K? just wondering


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

I ran my Turbonetics 60-1 hard for 7 years and it is still going strong on a buddies 1JZ cressida. I am currently running a precision 67 and has been on for just over a year. I got 7yrs on my first motor (stock) and I'm on my 3rd tranny in 8yrs. Oh and the oil I use is regular Penzoil 5w-30.


----------



## Padillamk4 (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn thats awesome how hard do u drive tho? And what boost? Im running vrt stock compression for now 10psi 30k on my kit I run mobil 10/40 synthetic


----------



## hpfreak (Jun 21, 2005)

I would say that I drive it pretty hard. Through the summer I run it from 60-150mph just about every weekend. Sometimes 160+. On stock motor with head spacer and arp head studs I push 20-24psi and have ran 460-530whp since going turbo.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

194K old daily Corrado. 

100K - 140K boosted with Stage 2/3 VF V9 on original motor.

140K - present - Built motor with daily 15psi. 

Trans is original but had new syncros and bearings + LSD @ 120K. 

Oil = 10W/50 Silkolene Ester synthetic.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Very nice looking setup there.:thumbup: I like the stock airbox, nice touch.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Padillamk4 said:


> Slc how indepth did you get with your rebuild. I'm gonna re-ring mine and throw the headspacer on in the spring


Rebuild kit from MJM at 112k for oil burning only. Motor had good compression. Did the following:

Bottom End:
-Main bearings
-Rod bearings
-Piston Rings
-Honed cylinders using a flex hone(ebaymotors) and cordless drill
-All seals/gaskets
-Wire brushed, cleaned, primed, and painted block
-Chains/coolant stuff was already done
- Measured cylinders, bearing clearances(plastigage), deck. Everything was like new spec so machine shop would have been a waste of $$

Head:
-New valve seals
-lightly lapped valves 
-lifters were done recently
-ported head with a long die grinder and DIY kit from Summit(not needed)
-Checked valve guide clearance and head flatness. Again, everything was like new so no machine shop.

Ran stock headgasket up to 12psi and last winter threw on a C2 9:1 spacer and ARP headstuds torqued to 85 ft-lbs and have run 20psi since with no issues.

13k miles/4years since the rebuild. Over 200 passes at the drag strip 7200 rpm shifts etc. etc.. Burns no oil, runs like OE, dead reliable. Same with the stock trans w/ peloquin.

Watch your boost and A/F ratio. It wont "blow up" if those are good and the motor is in good shape. Rebuild it if you are having a problem only. Otherwise head spacer, arps, chains/guides/maintenance and go:beer:


----------



## prometheus_ (Oct 6, 2009)

thread makes me happy because i plan on some boost in the spring, and my mileage isn't the lowest


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i blew my 47k miles 99 block 2 years ago (bad fuel pump) and bought and installed a 100k 96 block and ran [email protected] boosted it as high as 25+ with my PT 61 turbo and no problem on the street... only problem with that is 3rd gear holding, lol, and not stripping... :banghead:


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

about to hit 140k........400+ whp for about 2 years. still runs great. only had trans problems along the way...lol


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

GinsterMan98 said:


> Very nice looking setup there.:thumbup: I like the stock airbox, nice touch.


Thanks :snowcool:

Stock air cleaner and snorkels etc in it as well 

Main reason for it is after 1000s of miles with cotton filters, I noticed the compressor wheel was taking a bit of a beating. The paper filter should help extend the turbo life. I want 100k out of my 35r! I think it will do it easily, it's been a tank for 50+k, touches wood.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I want to do something similar, bet its fun:thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

160K on the clock, still holding 25 psi.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

dubbinMk2 i have a question about how you ran your proportion valve on the MK3 rear beam when you did your swap. 

send me a PM


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

divineVR6 said:


> *dubbinMk2 *i have a question .
> 
> send me a PM


 Isn't he *banned*?


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

mk3 12V 168k miles
daily driven HARD @ 9.5psi
only thing done inside the block is a 9:1 spacer and arp studs
trans is stock w/ lw flywheel


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

boosted @ 190,000 km's - kinetic stage 3, 02M has 40,000-ish

it's running awesome.... suspension on the other hand needs my attention now

oh and I use 5w40 royal purple


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

155k miles on mine.
been boosted for about 35k miles.

10 psi and I daily drive it.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I am also getting close to 30k on my Kinetics 60 trim. Still holding up with no oil burning.


----------



## mk3glx8216 (Oct 24, 2007)

Im gonna bump this thread! Im at 174k and counting c2 stage 2 at 15 pounds with head spacer runs like a raped ape! Just trans problems at this point lol


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I've got about 220,000 km's on my 24v VRT. NO motor problems whatsoever.... trans / suspension is another story.


----------



## Scooz (Sep 20, 2010)

190k on mine. Bone stock motor, 60 trim precision, unintercooled, 6 lbs. Leaks oil from the oil filter housing gasket but im gunna get around to fixing that. Then considering 10lbs and intercooled if compression is good before i get another long block.


----------

